# Previsões segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas) - Setembro 2022



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2022 às 14:33)

*Previsões segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas)*

A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.


*Existem 2 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.

Previsões segundo os modelos: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões generalizadas, de curto a médio prazo, desde _nowcasting_ (previsões de curtíssimo prazo), situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação, análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução, a previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter algum cuidado e rigor, dando ênfase à comparação de modelos e ensembles, análise de cenários e convergências, tendências gerais, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais


*Links úteis

Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2022 às 04:47)

Previsão frontal do MetOffice até terça-feira, 6.
A presença da tempestade tropical Danielle no Atlântico Norte marca o início deste mês e é certamente um factor de incerteza...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Set 2022 às 07:28)

Agora vamos entrar naquela fase em que as tempestades tropicais vão desempenhar um papel decisivo até meio de Outubro e poderão trazer consigo tempo Agreste ou simplesmente empurrar calor para cima de nós. 
O que hoje é verdade amanhã poderá ser mentira e estes meses de transição como Setembro e Outubro facilmente as previsões sazonais ou mensais poderão falhar redondamente!


----------



## Cesar (2 Set 2022 às 19:55)

Bem digo que vamos ter a visita de alguma tempestade mas vocês não acreditam.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2022 às 20:10)

Se nos basearmos por crenças pessoais, podemos dizer tudo. Por enquanto o que os modelos dizem a curto prazo.

ARPEGE a +114h:


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2022 às 22:08)

ECMWF mete a ex-Danielle a ir para a Galiza, o que seria mais boas notícias para o litoral norte.

Por enquanto a NAO negativa possibilita que se largue muita água à volta do Golfo da Biscaia, só acima do sistema Montejunto-Estrela é que devem ver mais de 10 mm nesta primeira quinzena, o que é bastante normal para Setembro.

Muita nebulosidade também que vai atravessar Portugal nos próximos tempos, número de horas de sol direto deve cair drasticamente.


----------



## LMMS (3 Set 2022 às 23:27)

O DWD até 11 de Setembro a dar acumulações ate 70m/m no Minho. O Lindoso agradece!!


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2022 às 01:57)

O MetOffice converte Danielle, após a sua transição para ex-Danielle, em profunda depressão com pressa de atingir latitudes mais elevadas, rumo a nordeste.










Entretanto, a depressão irlandesa envia-nos uma frente fria que não consegue passar para sul dos cabos (Carvoeiro, Roca ou com mais sorte Raso).


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 00:52)

Nesta altura das previsões do MetOffice, temos furacão Danielle até às 120 horas 







E a frente fria ondulante e vagarosa a chegar um pouco mais a sul:

Hoje (2ªfeira) à noite na Região Oeste:





E 3ªfeira ao meio dia no Baixo Alentejo:





Com promessa de à noite, na 3ª, ainda estar desenhada no sotavento:





Na 4ªfeira dia 7, aparece ali em frente à costa ocidental um pequeno sistema frontal, com uma pequena frente quente e uma pequenina frente fria...





É na 5ªfeira que o Danielle começa a acelerar, primeiro para nordeste e depois a encurvar ligeiramente para ENE, sempre como furacão. 





Ao meio-dia de 6ªfeira, ainda há uma crista anticiclónica entre o ciclone tropical e a Península Ibérica. Se a trajectória se mantiver ENE, provavelmente nada chegará aqui ao continente, apenas talvez as nuvens altas do _outflow_. Mas isto já é adivinhação.


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2022 às 20:01)

GFS e ECMWF generosos, tendo em conta que ainda estamos em Setembro. 

A vêr se é desta que as albufeiras como o Alto Lindoso começam a sair da miséria em que estão, não vai acabar com a seca, pois  tem que vir muito mais, e mais distribuída pelo território mas, a concretizar-se, será uma boa ajuda e começo.

Bem sei que  há também outras regiões em situação muito dramática, mas, infelizmente, dificilmente chove com iguais acumulações ou persistências em todo o lado, haverá sempre zonas em que irá chover muito mais e tem que começar por algum lado.

Normalmente a recuperação começa pelas zonas mais chuvosas, precisamente porque têm mais hipótesses de ter chuva e em quantidades significativas..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Set 2022 às 20:10)

Sim são saídas fantásticas dos modelos e certamente viria acompanhado de trovoadas. 
Saídas isoladas ou tendências veremos nas próximas saídas dos modelos!


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 21:20)

Quarta-feira ao meio-dia: *Danielle furacão*.







4ª à meia-noite: *Danielle tempestade tropical*.







Quinta-feira ao meio-dia: *Ex-Danielle depressão extra-tropical 978 hPa*.






Nesses dias, de 4ª a 6ª andará aqui pelo continente um pequeno sistema frontal a vir do oceano, a Oeste, e a fazer qualquer coisa pelo Norte e Centro...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Set 2022 às 03:33)

Nos últimos dias, os principais modelos mudaram por completo as suas previsões de médio prazo. Se na semana passada estava previsto que a dorsal africana subisse em direção à Península depois de passarem os "restos" do furacão Danielle, mas agora parece que na próxima semana teremos exatamente o oposto disso: a entrada duma depressão bem ativa e com grande expressão em Portugal Continental, algo bastante incomum em setembro: 









A precipitação nesta semana deverá ocorrer praticamente só a norte do Maciço Central, não passando grande coisa para o Vale do Tejo, Cova da Beira e Alto Alentejo (menos de 1 mm na maioria dos locais). Enquanto isso, o Gerês e Montemuro poderão acumular até 50 mm de precipitação nesta semana e a recentemente ardida Serra da Estrela até 20 mm: 





Já na semana a seguir grande parte do território continental terá bastante chuva, sobretudo tendo em conta que estamos em setembro. Se as previsões continuarem como estão, várias regiões do país certamente terão mais de 100 mm até meados do mês. O Sotavento Algarvio será das poucas regiões com pouquíssima precipitação, mas tendo em conta que este é um evento frontal em setembro esta situação até é bastante normal. 





A depressão que irá afetar o país na próxima semana será tão intensa e profunda que deverá empurrar o Anticiclone dos Açores para uma posição que claramente não é a mais habitual nesta altura do ano, a sudoeste dos Açores:





A consequência desta sinóptica ainda está por ver, no entanto criará uma baixa de geopotencial que não será fácil de recuperar. Existe uma probabilidade até de que tenhamos um corredor de tempestades já em setembro, algo que não é costume ocorrer tão cedo. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 04:23)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> na próxima semana teremos exatamente o oposto disso: a entrada duma depressão bem ativa e com grande expressão em Portugal Continental, algo bastante incomum em setembro



A ex-Danielle vai interagir com a depressão que se forma a oeste dela. Aparentemente desta interacção resultará a absorção rápida da depressão extra-tropical e formação de uma depressão maior. Mas não estou tão certo de que a ex-Danielle seja "apanhada", terminando desse modo o seu rápido movimento para ENE/NE.
















Esta tarde os modelos viram algo radical na previsão do movimento de Danielle para lá das 72 horas:













Às 21:00 utc (Discussão 19)
"A significant adjustment was made to the track forecast at days 4
and 5, at which time Danielle is forecast to be an extratropical
cyclone. For the first 3 days of the forecast period, Danielle is
still forecast to move generally northeastward in the mid-latitude
flow. After that, it looks like Danielle could occlude and "cut-off"
from that steering flow, which may cause it to turn abruptly
northward and then southeastward at days 4-5. This scenario has been
consistently forecast for a few model cycles of the GFS and other
global models, so large changes were made to the NHC track forecast
to bring it closer to the model consensus. Other than a slight
adjustment northward and faster, no important changes were made to
the NHC track forecast for the first 72 h. *Given the uncertainty at 
the extended portion of the forecast, it should be noted that 
confidence in the track forecast is substantially higher for the 
first 72 h than the later hours.*"

3:00 utc (Discussão 20)
"Danielle should still move generally northeastward in the
deep-layer mid-latitude steering flow through the afternoon hours.
Danielle is forecast to turn east-northeast on Wednesday while
accelerating.  Toward the end of the week, as mentioned above, the
cyclone is expected to interact with a baroclinic system, while
rotating cyclonically north of the westerlies, then turn toward the
southeast.  *The only significant change in the official forecast 
track is the implementation of the cyclonic turn around day 3-4, 
which is based on the majority of the global models*."

Isto vai ser interessante, confirme-se ou não.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2022 às 21:05)

Boas previsões por parte dos principais modelos em termos de precipitação. Como é evidente, ainda estamos a 1 semana de distância e muitas alterações vão ocorrer. No entanto, vai-se mantendo a esperança.
Acumulados previstos até dia 14:
*ECM:*





*GFS:*





É acompanhar!
Vamos ver se a Danielle ajuda a abrir, de facto, caminho para aquilo que mais precisamos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2022 às 00:11)

Oscilação atlântica parece continuar pela negatividade:


----------



## LMMS (7 Set 2022 às 00:53)

Parece que a partir de Dia 11 vem chuva a valer, para o Centro e Norte.


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Set 2022 às 10:13)




----------



## LMMS (7 Set 2022 às 15:41)

Sim, parece que a Danielle vem visitar Portugal, mas já muito fraquinha!

Danielle a Caminho de Portugal


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2022 às 17:07)

Northern Lights disse:


> Ver anexo 2156





LMMS disse:


> Sim, parece que a Danielle vem visitar Portugal, mas já muito fraquinha!
> 
> Danielle a Caminho de Portugal




Ventos de Depressão Tropical, ainda é a classificação que o NHC mantém até muito perto do Minho/Galicia:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2022 às 19:07)




----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2022 às 20:11)

​IPMA:​Acompanhamento da depressão #Danielle.​
Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2022-09-07 18:20 e 2022-09-08 18:20

Acompanhamento da depressão #Danielle.

O furacão #Danielle deverá passar a ser classificada como tempestade extra-tropical a partir de amanhã dia 8 de setembro, uma vez que vai perder pouco a pouco as suas caraterísticas tropicais, tornando-se uma depressão mais típica das latitudes médias nesta época do ano.

A trajetória prevista pelos modelos numéricos, ainda com grande incerteza, sugere que a depressão remanescente de #Danielle irá aproximar-se à Península Ibérica no início da próxima semana. A ondulação frontal associada a essa depressão, alimentada por uma massa de ar quente e muito húmida, deverá trazer precipitação moderada e persistente em todo o território do continente e vento moderado a forte (até 50km/h) na faixa costeira e nas terras altas a partir de domingo, 11 de setembro.

O furacão Danielle encontra-se a afetar a parte noroeste da zona marítima de responsabilidade nacional, e está a produzir uma grande área de mar tempestuoso.

O impacto na agitação marítima na costa ocidental do continente comecerá a ser sentido a partir da tarde de sexta-feira, dia 9 de setembro, com ondas noroeste de altura significatíva entre 1,5 e 2 metros e período de 16 segundos e será mais intenso a partir de segunda-feira, dia 12 de setembro, com ondas do quadrante oeste com altura significativa prevista entre 3,5 e 4 metros.

Este comunicado será atualizado no dia 8 de setembro, pelas 18 horas.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa Qua, 07 Set 2022 18:20:00






						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Set 2022 às 13:44)

Quem dá mais??? 






Se isto fosse realmente o que irá ocorrer, a precipitação em Portalegre seria quase 1/4 daquilo que choveu desde o início do ano...


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2022 às 16:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Se isto fosse realmente o que irá ocorrer, a precipitação em Portalegre seria quase 1/4 daquilo que choveu desde o início do ano...




Quase lá... (GFS 06z). Ganhaste.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2022 às 19:41)

Actualização do comunicado do IPMA:


 Informação especial*Comunicado válido entre* *2022-09-08 16:42:00* e *2022-09-09 19:00:00*Assunto_:_ Ciclone extratropical Danielle - Comunicado Nº 2O ex-furacão Danielle completou hoje a sua transição para ciclone extratropical, tornando-se uma depressão mais típica das latitudes médias nesta época do ano. A trajetória prevista pelos modelos numéricos sugere que o ciclone extratropical Danielle irá aproximar-se à Península Ibérica no próximo fim de semana, provocando uma alteração significativa do estado do tempo em Portugal continental.

Assim, no dia 11 prevê-se a aproximação de uma superfície frontal, associada ao ciclone extratropical Danielle e ao transporte de uma massa de ar quente e muito húmido, que deverá trazer precipitação persistente, por vezes intensa e ocasionalmente acompanhada de trovoada, a partir da tarde no litoral Norte e Centro, progredindo gradualmente para o interior e região Sul durante a noite de 11 para 12 de setembro. Nos dias seguintes prevê-se a continuação de ocorrência de precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada, pelo menos até dia 13.

O vento rodará para o quadrante sul ao longo do dia 11 de setembro, soprando por vezes forte no dia 12, até 40 km/h, no litoral Norte e Centro e até 50 km/h nas terras altas, com rajadas que poderão atingir 70 km/h.

A agitação marítima também sofrerá um aumento, com ondas de oeste/noroeste entre os 2,5 e 3,5 metros de altura significativa e período entre os 14 e 18 segundos nos dias 12 e 13 de setembro na costa ocidental.

Tendo em conta a elevada incerteza da previsão não só nas quantidades de precipitação acumulada como na sua localização, o IPMA irá continuar acompanhar a situação e este comunicado será atualizado no dia 9 de setembro, pelas 18 horas.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				









						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				



Data de edição: 2022-09-08 16:47:11






						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2022 às 23:04)

O NAO negativo é bem vísivel, o AA está bem estrangulado pela ex-Danielle e o Earl:






A Danielle consegue agarrar o núcleo frio em altitude na sua dancinha até chegar cá, é bem visivel o contraste de temperatura entre esta ex-tempestade e o quente Earl (à esquerda) a 500 hPa:






A água precipitável que ambas trazem não é brincadeira nenhuma, digno de tropical mesmo, ainda para mais com a ex-Danielle em rotação lenta e a estacionar à nossa porta.






Muita água que vai cair na madrugada do dia 12 com a frente fria, avisos laranja são quase certos. Até lá deve continuar abafado como está hoje.


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2022 às 15:38)

Este é o horário de aproximação da depressão e frentes associadas, até 2ªfeira ao meio dia.
Mas assim que se instale a corrente de sul pré-frontal, já pode haver água a correr e uma humidade notável, talvez a partir de Sábado à noite.

Sábado é a vez de os Açores serem a região mais afectada, no pós-frontal de Oeste rodando para Noroeste.















Domingo começa o pré-frontal no continente a partir da tarde:





Domingo 11, à noite, começa o _now-casting_ da frente fria; o centro da depressão está a meio caminho entre os Açores e o Continente, à latitude da Região Oeste (e não da Galicia! ):





Segunda-feira ao meio dia temos a depressão na posição mais propícia para uma forte e instável corrente de Sul, que continuará pela 3ªfeira.
_Now-casting_ local empolgante garantido...


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2022 às 20:56)

Uma nova actualização, da saída das 12h.

Domingo, meio-dia, ligeira descida da pressão central nesta previsão; a frente fria ondula e não vai manter a sua identidade:





Domingo à meia-noite, sem grande alteração:





2ªfeira ao meio-dia, centro ligeiramente mais a norte (~50 Km); frente fria adiantou-se e converte-se em linha de instabilidade:


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2022 às 21:30)

*Carta a cores 2ª feira às 12h:*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Set 2022 às 02:05)

As previsões para a próxima semana estão interessantes, sobretudo tendo em conta que estamos apenas em setembro! Os "restos" da Danielle parece que vão trazer bastante instabilidade e precipitação um pouco por todo o país, e existe a possibilidade de várias zonas acabarem por ultrapassar a normal climatológica do mês de setembro. 

A aproximação da depressão a Portugal Continental será bastante lenta, o que fará com que o fim-de-semana seja bastante quente. Amanhã à tarde, a frente já deverá andar a uns 200 km a oeste de Portugal Continental: 





No domingo a frente estará praticamente estagnada a poucos quilómetros ao largo da costa oeste. Isto deve-se ao facto de, neste momento, existir uma crista anticiclónica em cima da Península Ibérica. Por essa razão, domingo será um dia algo estranho, em que poderá existir muita nebulosidade associada à frente nas regiões costeiras, algum barro berbere e claramente um tempo bem abafado, com temperaturas superiores a 30ºC em muitos locais: 













A frente só deverá entrar em terra na madrugada de domingo para segunda, e durante algumas horas não deverá deslocar-se muito para o interior. De facto, durante a primeira metade da próxima segunda-feira, praticamente só deverá chover nas regiões mais a oeste, e a própria frente em si deverá entrar em dissipação ao tentar entrar nas regiões do interior: 





No entanto, o pós-frontal desta depressão será bastante ativo, segundo os vários modelos. De facto, grande parte dos acumulados deverão ser do pós-frontal e não da frente propriamente dita, pelo que vejo: 





A ex-Danielle depois deverá isolar-se numa bolsa de ar frio, o que trará mais instabilidade durante a semana: 





Os acumulados previstos pelo modelo europeu são um bocado acima do que eu acho que realmente vai cair, mas só vendo...


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2022 às 02:40)

Terça-feira, o centro da depressão não terá ido mais longe do que estacionar em latitude, em frente à foz do Minho.
Aparentemente estará a mover-se lentamente para Leste. Das várias linhas de actividade, das quais a frente fria será uma oclusão então já no interior da península, resultará precipitação em princípio convectiva e portanto algo aleatória.
O GFS 18z parece ter diminuído significativamente os acumulados para a Região Sul e para as zonas do centro nem litorais nem fronteiriças. Viseu, Vila Real e Coimbra, por exemplo com acumulados semelhantes ao Sul. Os maiores acumulados ao longo do trajecto do centro da depressão pela região norte, pelo litoral centro e pelo interior mais a Leste.  previsão estranha...


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2022 às 09:18)

Os acumulados do GFS estão bastante fracos, tendo em conta o que já mostraram e a situação em si.

No fundo será uma "lotaria" típica destas  sinópticas convectivas, onde se formarem células organizadas e com aguaceiros mais vigorosos é onde choverá mais, uma zona pode ver muita chuva e outra ao lado quase nada ou pouca precipitação.

Apesar de estarmos a poucas horas do evento, há muita incerteza ainda 

Não é aquela típica frente de grande atividade e que percorre o País todo com várias horas de chuva contínua, mas sim uma situação de aguaceiros e trovoadas, portanto, e como já disse, "lotaria" 

GFS fraquinho, a maior parte fica no mar (?)






ECMWF bem melhor e de um modo geral:






A frente, ainda muito distante, parece ser bem vigorosa, mas, se calhar, quando se aproximar começa a atrasar a entrada em Portugal e vai perdendo actividade, ficando o mais forte sobre o mar, como já vimos noutras situações, veremos


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Set 2022 às 09:38)

A diferença de ha uns dias atrás é que a precipitação dura mais dias inclusive no sul do país. 
Em contrapartida parece que a frente quase se dissipa ao entrar para o interior. 
As diferenças entre o gfs e ecm é no carácter convective que é mais forte no Ecmwf que no Gfs nomeadamente nas zonas montanhosas. 
No que ao sul do país acredito que estamos mais dependentes da frente do que o norte e centro, nomeadamente na região do sotavento e interior alentejano. 
Pois a partir do dia 13 é uma situação mais convectiva e menos homogénea no que toca a precipitação!


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2022 às 13:48)

O MetOffice a manter-se original: centro baixou até à latitude do Algarve e sobe pela costa ocidental rente a Lisboa.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Set 2022 às 17:07)

Ao analisar as cartas sinópticas, sem dúvida que a posição do centro da depressão irá ditar as quantidades de precipitação e os locais do país mais afectados. E nisso os modelos estão a ter uma tremenda dificuldade em prever! 
Os ingredientes para forte instabilidade parecem estar lá todos e até são interessantes, no entanto tudo depende de onde a Danielle quiser estacionar o seu núcleo... Veremos!! 
Como em situações semelhantes, o nowcasting vai ser fundamental


----------



## meko60 (10 Set 2022 às 19:18)

O IPMA já colocou todo o território continental sob aviso amarelo na 2ª feira.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Set 2022 às 20:50)

Grandes discrepâncias entre o GFS e os restantes modelos. Aparentemente a frente não será tão ativa como era modelado há uns dias, daí o GFS ter cortado precipitação, pois quase não mostra instabilidade nos dias que se seguem. Os outros modelos mostram atividade convectiva ao longo dos dias e por isso os acumulados previstos são mais significativos. Como é normal nestas situações, o nowcasting terá de dominar. 
Ainda assim deixo os acumulados previstos até dia 15 pelos modelos, só para se ter uma ideia:

*ECM:*





*GFS:*





*ICON:*





*GEM:*





*UKMO:*






As caraterísticas da instabilidade em Setembro são estas mesmo e não tanto o padrão de frentes Atlânticas. No final do evento fazem-se as contas!


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 05:10)

Finalmente, e para baralhar mais ainda, o MetOffice sai-se com uma ex-Danielle tipo iô-iô, ou acrobata que gosta de "piruetas". Lá vai mais uma:

Hoje ao meio-dia: a panóplia de linhas de actividade é impressionante (ontem ainda tinha mais).





À noite a frente fria ainda afastada da costa.





Amanhã, 2ªfeira, ao meio dia, o avanço das frentes é rápido. A frente fria em dissipação chegou depressa ao interior, para lá da fronteira.
Uma segunda frente, oclusa, em arco sul-norte, tem a zona mais avançada em Lisboa.





Na noite de 2ª para 3ª, mais linhas de actividade continuam a entrar e parece ser a Região Oeste e da AML que as recebem primeiro.
Note-se que o centro da depressão já não desce tanto em Latitude.





Terça ao meio-dia, o centro saltou para norte até ficar em frente à foz do Minho, mas mantém a distância à costa ou até se afasta um pouco mais.
A última oclusão demora-se sobre o centro e norte devido à rotação em torno do centro e ao afastamento deste.





Basicamente o que o centro fez foi um novo lacete (loop) e vai voltar para Sul! A oclusão mantém-se a afectar as mesmas regiões.
Quarta ao meio dia:





Quinta ao meio dia.
Esta sequência leva o centro até ao largo da costa alentejana. Os restos em dissipação da oclusão ainda aparecem pelo Sul.





Se isto tudo se verificar, vai ser um _nowcasting_ deveras interessante.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 18:03)

A frente fria que às* 6h* da próxima madrugada ainda é situada pelo MetOffice quase junto à costa da Região Oeste, desaparece *até às 12h de amanhã*. 











No lugar da frente fria, as frentes oclusas, das quais *à noite* só a segunda se mantém identificada até chegar à fronteira Leste.
A linha de instabilidade pós-frentes por essa hora estará sobre Lisboa, e mal se prolonga até ao Sul.





Terça-feira ao meio-dia essa linha terá atravessado até ao outro lado da fronteira.
Uma nova oclusão, enrolada pela circulação em torno do centro da depressão, entrou pela Região Oeste e para Norte mais para o interior.





E na 4ª à noite a circulação aperta-se mais e afasta-se para o oceano, a depressão começa a encher depressa.





Aguarda-se a todo o momento nova actualização, estas previsões são de saídas anteriores às 12h de hoje.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Set 2022 às 18:26)

StormRic disse:


> A frente fria que às* 6h* da próxima madrugada ainda é situada pelo MetOffice quase junto à costa da Região Oeste, desaparece *até às 12h de amanhã*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isso quer dizer menos chuva?


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 18:40)

jamestorm disse:


> Isso quer dizer menos chuva?



Nesta altura, continua a imprecisão, publiquei no seguimento livre as duas últimas cartas da previsão actualizada do MetOffice. Se calhar nem vale a pena pô-las aqui, tal é a aparente contradição sucessiva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2022 às 18:47)

*Informação especial      *​ _*Comunicado válido entre* _*2022-09-11 17:26:00* e   *2022-09-12 23:59:00*  _Assunto:_ Ciclone extratropical Danielle - comunicado nº 5 Ciclone extratropical Danielle - comunicado nº 5

O ciclone extratropical Danielle estava centrado aproximadamente em 41°N 22°W às 12UTC de hoje, dia 11 de setembro, prevendo-se que se aproxime gradualmente de Portugal continental.

As linhas de instabilidade que lhe estão associadas irão originar precipitação, por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada e rajadas fortes de vento, no litoral oeste a partir da noite de domingo para segunda-feira e evoluindo gradualmente para leste. Este cenário de precipitação deverá manter-se ao longo da semana, embora com menores quantidades de precipitação acumulada a partir de dia 14.

O vento será do quadrante sul, soprando temporariamente forte nos dias 12 e 13 na faixa costeira ocidental, com rajadas até 65 km/h, e nas terras altas, com rajadas até 75 km/h.

A agitação marítima irá aumentar com ondas de oeste/sudoeste entre 2,5 e 3,5 metros de altura significativa a partir da tarde de dia 12 até ao fim do dia 13.

Após um período de seca prolongado, este episódio de precipitação forte poderá dar origem a escorrência superficial considerável das águas pluviais em zonas íngremes e em solos queimados, devido à sua lenta infiltração. Adicionalmente, e dependendo da intensidade local da precipitação, poderá ocorrer redução de visibilidade e, em meios urbanos, poderão ocorrer cheias rápidas.

Este comunicado é o último referente a esta situação meteorológica.

Devido à incerteza associada às quantidades de precipitação acumulada e à sua localização recomenda-se o acompanhamento da previsão e avisos meteorológicos para os próximos dias.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				









						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				





Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:






						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				



  Data de edição: 2022-09-11 17:26:32


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2022 às 19:08)

ARPEGE dá quase 100 mm no total do evento para a AML, zonas de montanha como Sintra, Arrábida e Carregueira devem _carregar_ e bem. O próprio WFR também insiste mais nas zonas de montanha. GFS mete tudo no mar. ECWMF mete +150 mm nas zonas do litoral norte... está tudo a delirar a 102h e não sabemos quem vai acertar.






Chuva deve começar pelas 2h-3h no litoral lisboeta.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 19:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> "Devido à incerteza associada às quantidades de precipitação acumulada e à sua localização recomenda-se o acompanhamento da previsão e avisos meteorológicos para os próximos dias."



Isto diz, na prática, quase tudo.

_nowcasting_!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2022 às 19:33)

Previsão de trovoada para amanhã .


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Set 2022 às 19:41)

Esta saída do ECM está incrível para a Área Metropolitana de Lisboa na próxima madrugada/início de manhã de amanhã


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 19:46)

AndréFrade disse:


> Esta saída do ECM está incrível para a Área Metropolitana de Lisboa na próxima madrugada/início de manhã de amanhã



O GFS 12z alinha na mesma ideia, mete cerca de 50 mm para Lisboa nos próximos três dias.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 21:59)

Quarta-feira:
Enchimento da ex-Danielle, e uma linha de instabilidade a persistir algures e a mover-se para Oeste?


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 02:16)

E terminará a semana com os restos da ex-Danielle a não irem a lado algum, enche onde está e desaparece, enquanto uma fraca crista de altas pressões vai cedendo lugar ao avanço da complexa e extensa depressão relacionada com o ex-Earl.












Entretanto, para hoje à tarde, o MetOffice volta a desenhar uma oclusão no pós-frontal da frente fria. E cava ligeiramente o centro da depressão, 993 hPa. 
As isóbaras mais próximas no quadrante sudoeste permitem esperar um fortalecimento do vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2022 às 14:25)

Ainda muita chuva por cair em Lisboa, isto vai ser um Setembro memorável por aqui. O facto da tempestade ter este movimento de SSW e um mar a 22ºC mesmo abaixo da costa de Lisboa é a receita perfeita.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 17:59)

Ponto de partida para verificação de previsões:

*Hoje às 00:00* utc a situação era esta:





*Às sete da manhã* a frente ainda estava no oceano:





E à* uma da tarde*, a frente tinha passado em Lisboa (notou-se bem):






Para a *próxima noite* a previsão é esta: a frente fria terá passado todo o território do continente, uma primeira oclusão ( a que está nesta altura a chegar à costa) talvez não produza nada de especial, estará em dissipação. Uma segunda oclusão, mais enrolada no centro, aproxima-se da costa da Região Oeste. O centro da depressão move-se para norte, sem alteração significativa da pressão central.





Durante a* próxima madrugada *a oclusão passa e o movimento do centro continua para norte, o que origina uma gradual rotação do vento para SO.





E continua a lenta progressão do centro para norte, durante a *manhã de amanhã*, pressão talvez com ligeira subida depois de ter estado cerca de 24 horas nos 994 hPa.
É por essa altura que podem começar a aparecer as surpresas convectivas aleatórias em qualquer local, e o Sul também está incluído, tem uma linha de instabilidade assinalada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2022 às 21:28)

Mais alguém a acompanhar a perturbação em altitude nos dias 19-20? GFS está louco a meter 100 mm no Alentejo   (Portalegre parece o maior alto)

Parece daqueles trovoadas bem típicas de Setembro mas para todo o Sul/Centro do país.

Contudo parece-me que qualquer desvio da perturbação mesmo que mínimo deve cortar a chuva toda. Muito sensível, vamos aguardar..


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Set 2022 às 21:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais alguém a acompanhar a perturbação em altitude nos dias 19-20? GFS está louco a meter 100 mm no Alentejo   (Portalegre parece o maior alto)
> 
> Parece daqueles trovoadas bem típicas de Setembro mas para todo o Sul/Centro do país.
> 
> Contudo parece-me que qualquer desvio da perturbação mesmo que mínimo deve cortar a chuva toda. Muito sensível, vamos aguardar..


Sim o ECM tambem anda a colocar trovoadas nesses dias mas não tão intenso, por enquanto.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 21:46)

Previsão mais recente do MetOffice para os próximos 5 dias.

Para as próximas 24 horas as quatro cartas ficam no spoiler.
Correspondem a saídas do modelo anteriores.
A carta para as 18h de amanhã deve estar prestes a saír.



Spoiler: Previsão para amanhã, 00h, 06h, 12h, 18h



















Quinta-feira às 00h: ex-Danielle finalmente aproxima-se da costa do litoral norte, já em final de enchimento...





... perde praticamente identidade às 12h, restando instabilidade local, principalmente pelo interior, com pouco movimento.





5ªfeira à noite: tudo mais calmo, ainda possibilidade de aguaceiros.





Sexta às 12h: pode haver instabilidade no interior com aguaceiros.
Entretanto o anticiclone a Oeste da Irlanda estendo-se em crista para sul, está numa posição indecisa e deixa passar para Leste uma _cut-off _ vinda dos Açores.





Sábado 17, 12h
Aquele pequeno centro de baixa pressão com oclusão não vai mais longe...





... e desvia para Sul ou SSE. O anticiclone parece decidir-se a descer em latitude e a estender a crista para os Açores. Talvez indo ocupar uma posição mais habitual?
Domingo, 18, às 12h


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2022 às 22:44)

T500 hPa é ainda mais evidente a perturbação a partir de Domingo:






Toda a zona abaixo do sistema Montejunto-Estrela vai ser atacada por convecção a partir de segunda, potencialmente fenómenos extremos a sul do país com as temperaturas a 30ºC ainda.

Efeito de Foehn forte na vertente noroeste da serra da Estrela, para o interior de Coimbra e Viseu já nos dias 18 e 19, aproveitem para arejar as casas. Potencial para mínimas tropicais um pouco por todo o país.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2022 às 11:32)




----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2022 às 15:42)

Já pode ter alguma utilidade olhar para as cartas do MetOffice:

Amanhã à noite aparece o centro da baixa pressão a Leste de Portalegre e uma linha de instabilidade situada a meia distância do litoral ocidental e da fronteira, desde o Alto Alentejo até ao norte:






Na 2ªfeira ao meio-dia o centro desloca-se para o oceano ao largo do sudoeste alentejano, posição ideal para a AML apanhar com uma boa trovoada. Há uma nova linha de instabilidade assinalada que se estende desde Lisboa até bem longe da costa para Oeste:





Na Segunda à noite o centro volta para o interior aquecido da península, situação à superfície bastante comum.







E na 3ªfeira aparece um pequeno núcleo de baixa pressão, longe, a OSO do Cabo de São Vicente. A instabilidade mais para o interior da península.






Pouco se pode concluir, em detalhe, destas cartas numa situação como a que está prevista, são apenas uma mera indicação de que algures haverá instabilidade forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2022 às 21:17)

Harmonie-Arome para amanhã. Muito agressivo.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Set 2022 às 21:38)

TiagoLC disse:


> Harmonie-Arome para amanhã. Muito agressivo.


Na próxima saída já muda.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2022 às 23:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Na próxima saída já muda.


Não mudou.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Set 2022 às 23:29)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não mudou.


Não mudou, mas amanhã já pode mudar, isto das trovoadas não há nenhum modelo certeiro.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Set 2022 às 23:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não mudou, mas amanhã já pode mudar, isto das trovoadas não há nenhum modelo certeiro.


Para terem uma ideia, o centro europeu das 12z, que recebemos por volta das 20h, dava para as 15h de hoje trovoadas em Lisboa, Margem sul e no mar a sul! Ou seja, 3 h depois da inicialização do modelo. Numa altura em que já sabemos o que aconteceu. É apenas uma amostra das enormes dificuldades que os modelos têm nestas ocasiões.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Set 2022 às 23:52)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Para terem uma ideia, o centro europeu das 12z, que recebemos por volta das 20h, dava para as 15h de hoje trovoadas em Lisboa, Margem sul e no mar a sul! Ou seja, 3 h depois da inicialização do modelo. Numa altura em que já sabemos o que aconteceu. É apenas uma amostra das enormes dificuldades que os modelos têm nestas ocasiões.


Até o IPMA já retirou os aguaceiros para amanhã, com exceção do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, muita dificuldade mesmo nestas previsões.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2022 às 03:10)

Só ponho estas duas cartas para hoje:

À noite, na previsão da saída das 12h de ontem, estava lá a instabilidade no Alentejo:





Na saída das 18h de ontem, para as 18h de hoje, nenhuma linha definida:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 23:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não mudou, mas amanhã já pode mudar, isto das trovoadas não há nenhum modelo certeiro.


Não só não mudou, como acertou em cheio.  
Este modelo da AEMET normalmente é bastante certeiro quanto à previsão de trovoada.


----------



## tonítruo (22 Set 2022 às 12:56)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não só não mudou, como acertou em cheio.
> Este modelo da AEMET normalmente é bastante certeiro quanto à previsão de trovoada.


Mas não foi perfeito visto que não adivinhou as trovoadas no Algarve


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2022 às 15:46)

Previsões do MetOffice:

Após a passagem daquela frente fria, irrelevante, volta a "velha" nortada de Verão neste início do Outono astronómico, mas mais fresco.


----------

